# 4 days floating on his side



## edimeo (Feb 3, 2010)

Saturday morning I found my Betta floating on his side, struggling to swim around. He's in a 10 gal heated, filtered tank with a couple other fish. They've all been happy and healthy for the last 10 months or so. 

After reading up online I figured he was constipated since he's only been eating the pellet food and his anal area looks swollen. I isolated him in a small tank. I tried to give him pea pieces but he wouldn't eat them. I have gotten them in his mouth with a toothpick but he just spits them right out. I went to the pet store on Sunday and they tested my water which was fine. They suggested I buy some antibacterial meds in case it's an infection. I did, still no change. Yesterday I went to the fish store and bought frozen Daphnia. He wouldn't eat it either. 

This morning, still floating, I remedicated and tried to feed him some pea, then some Daphnia. I even tried a soaked pellet since that's what he's used to. He will not eat. 

Tonight, still no change. I'm worried he's not getting better and hasn't eaten since Saturday.

Any suggestions?


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

swollen anus hmm that sounds like constapation from what I have read before I came to this forum, I honestly don't know how to help though since I don't remember what to do, maybe medication for that specific type, u know like exlax for fish?


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

The you cando ifhe won't eat is fast him for a few days I would stop medicateing him and just add some aquarium salt to his water to help him relax and keep him warm don't worry about him starveing bettas are troopers and can last a good while without eating also turn out his light so he's not stressed,,,I hope he pulls through


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

First you want to isolate him, if you can put him in a hospital tank, anything will work really, where you can keep an eye on his bowel movements, it'll help. A bare bottom is ideal (so you can see the poop!)

It's pretty hard to get a betta to eat a pea, but if you are going to try this, make sure you're doing it right.

Fast him for 2 days. NO FOOD AT ALL. Oh, and don't worry, he won't starve to death! He can go a few weeks without food. Then give him a pea (frozen or fresh is better, canned peas have salt added) that has been cooked, pealed and smooshed up to baby food consistency. Feed this to him at the tip of a flat toothpick if you can.

It might still take another day for the pea to work it's magic, if he eat's it, so give him time.

You don't need any medications, really, just give his body time to process.

But, if it hasn't cleared after 3-4 days, you can try an Epsom salt bath.

Add 1 Tbsp per gallon of Epsom Salt (NOT aquarium salt) to some aged, temperature-adjusted (same temperature as the water the betta is already in) water.

Pour Epsom Salt solution into a containter.

Place the Betta in the Epsom Salt bath for 15-20 minutes.

And remember, do NOT over dose. Epsom salt is made up of Magnesium Sulfate, which can be harmful to your little buddy if he get's too much, so don't do this too often. Max is 2 times a day, but he should be feeling better after the first one. It'll reduce the pressure on his body and make it easier for him to expel.

After the 15-20 min bath, put him back in his hospital tank and just wait, he should be feeling better pretty soon.

And don't try to feed him anything til you're sure he's cleared out. Like I said, he won't starve, even if he gives you those sad betta "feed me" eyes!


----------



## edimeo (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks. I'm less worried now. This morning he was still the same. I will give him an Epsom salt bath when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## edimeo (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I gave him the Epsom salt bath last night. Still no poop by this morning and he's still on his side. I did another bath this morning. If he's not better when I get home tonight I will try to feed him pea again. Should I do another Epsom bath?


----------

